

Godel's letter to Von Neumann: Computational Complexity years before its time - smanek
http://weblog.fortnow.com/2006/04/kurt-gdel-1906-1978.html

======
DaniFong
It's very interesting to see how Godel anticipates the major questions and
goals in computational complexity, before the standard complexity paradigm was
set.

It's also interesting to see how varied his interests were. I always feel very
capricious when I mention a set of different concerns, ideas, or results in a
letter to someone (indeed, I've been told to keep emails shorter), but I guess
I'm in good company.

